# older applicant



## weiss (26 May 2006)

Hello gang

I turned 39 this months.  I wonder if there are other pilots who started their career in AF at about my age.  And if yes, please say how did your training go.  I do not mean physical fitness part of it - this is the easiest part.  Midlife career change, learning process, unlearning junk knowledge that sits in your head - this kind of stuff.  How did your spouse take it, how did you deal with financial commitments etc.


----------



## vangemeren (26 May 2006)

I did a search........ and came up with this:

*Max Age for Pilot*
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/35998.0.html

*Age limits* _a lot of reading_
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/1907.0.html

These may answer some of your questions.


----------



## mdh (26 May 2006)

I had a close friend who joined up at the age of 36 and it hasn't been easy.  Not only did it have a major (if predictable) impact on his family life, there are a lot of potential frustrations; one of the biggest has been the training backlog (none of this includes the recruiting time to get in - sometimes lengthy - BOTC, and SLT.)  If you're 39 and anxious to get on with it, you might have to wait for up to two years just to get to Moosejaw (my friend has become something of a biological clockwatcher); that puts you at age 41, and you're still right at the bottom of the pecking order. Then there is the issue of where you'll be posted and again that's often an issue for the spouse (Cold Lake, for example, isn't a civvy career hot spot for an ambitious wife or husband  )

However as Bograt summarizes in the thread below - how badly do you want it?

 http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/38948.0.html


----------



## weiss (26 May 2006)

mdh said:
			
		

> However as Bograt summarizes in the thread below - how badly do you want it?
> 
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/38948.0.html



Thanx for quick responce,

I want it pretty bad.  I know, everybody's saying - buy yourself cessna and fly your brains out on every weekend.  But that just won't do for me,  I want to fly for a living.  I have successful career as marine engineer and make 90K  a year but I do not give a damn about pay cut I will have to take.  Another way would be CPL and bottom feeding for a few years somewhere up north with very questionable outcome.  So, AF seems like a sure way for career change to happen.


----------



## Gramps (26 May 2006)

weiss said:
			
		

> Another way would be CPL and bottom feeding for a few years somewhere up north with very questionable outcome.



Bottom feeding? I didn't realise I was a bottom feeder.  I assume you didn't mean this in a negative way but that type of outlook of the Jr. ranks can have a negative effect on ones self. Don't worry, I don't take your comments as an insult (others probably will though) but more from someone who just may lack knowledge of the CF.


----------



## mdh (26 May 2006)

Gramps,

I think he means Commercial Pilot License (CPL) not Corporal as a rank; unless you're a part-time bush pilot or instructor....


----------



## Gramps (26 May 2006)

mdh said:
			
		

> Gramps,
> 
> I think he means Commercial Pilot License (CPL) not Corporal as a rank; unless you're a part-time bush pilot or instructor....



Ahhhh, I see. I retract my statement then. Cheers


----------



## weiss (26 May 2006)

you betcha that was commercial pilot thingey.


----------



## Bograt (26 May 2006)

My father was in the air force. I remember the days when crews would come back to our PMQ and drink stubbies of Labbat 50 or dominion in our small kitchen. Being a member of the CF is more than a job. It is a family. 

Some love flying because of the freedom it provides. I love it because of the camaraderie. Regardless of the reason, aircrew who are passionate about their career are so because it fullfilled a lifetime dream. To have the privilege to wear wings (regardless of the type) is a special thing.

When I started my career, I was making a dramatic change. Obviously, my wife and I needed to talk about  it. After many bottles of wine and honest discussion we agreed that taking the chance was the best thing for me and our family. Since then, she has been my biggest supporter. She had a baby while I was on BOTP, and raised two small children while I conjugated verbs and hung below Sea Kings. My career would not be possible without her absolute support.

The pilot training system is changing. It is a great time to be in. New aircraft, new trainers, and a vision of where the air force is going. In a couple of weeks I will start phase I, and provided things go well, I am scheduled for phase II in October.

One of my friends got a ride today during a Maple Flag sortie. 60 aircraft launched today over the skies of northern Alberta. He was in the backseat of a CF-18 when the AC dropped a LGB on a target at the range. Not bad for a guy who gave up medical school in his third year to pursue his dream of flying for the CF. 

Would you regret not trying? Would you ask yourself "I wonder if I could have done that?". If it is just to "touch the face of God" then you can do that with a 172 on a clear morning. If you want to be part of a larger family, a tradition of excellence, then maybe you should stop wondering.

Cheers,


----------



## mdh (26 May 2006)

> Would you regret not trying? Would you ask yourself "I wonder if I could have done that?". If it is just to "touch the face of God" then you can do that with a 172 on a clear morning. If you want to be part of a larger family, a tradition of excellence, then maybe you should stop wondering.



Now you know why I quote Bograt...


----------



## pipstah (28 May 2006)

And guess that he finds out my reasons why I joined!


----------

